# Immer wieder Luft im Kreislauf nach Filtereinbau



## razzor1984 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass die Sinnhaftigkeit eines Filters immer wieder in fragegestellt wird, jedoch hab ich mich aus dem Grund entschied, dass sich mögliche Fusseln/Dreck/Ablagerungen eben dort konzentrieren. 
Zu meinem Problem: Ich hab jetzt seit gut 2 Wochen den Filter installiert. Wären des Umbaus änderte ich auch gleich die Anschlüsse um, welches in nur mehr zwei - 90Grad Winkel resultierte.
Anfänglich war wie immer bei einem größeren Umbau, relativ viel Luft im Kreislauf. Nach einer Woche war diese jedoch noch immer im Kreislauf. Nun drückte ich die Luftblasen, wo sie ersichtlich waren, alle in Richtung AGB. Der Großteil war jetzt luftfrei. Als ich die Pumpenfrequenz jedoch erhöhte (~ 85 Hz) ,war binnen zwei Stunden wieder Luft im System (AGB-Anspeisung in/out, Filter In/out, Pump nur - in).

Der Höhepunkt ist ,dass es eine große Luftblase schafft,  permanent im Kreislauf zu bleiben. Man bekommt diese immer nur bei erhöhter Frequenz zu Gesicht (typisches zischen in der Pumpe).

Was mir auch noch auffällt, im ganzen System herrschte ein recht starker Unterdruck. Der jetzige workaround ist, dass ich den AGB Deckel nicht ganz schließe……..
Hier noch ein paar Bilder, wie ich den Filter eingebaut habe: (Aqua-Filter)
http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/1222/img20120425105630.jpg
AGB:
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/1863/img20120509093856large.jpg

EDIT: nützliche Infos- DF @ 85Hz ~ 48 - 50 L/h


----------



## ludscha (14. Mai 2012)

Hattest du das Problem vor dem Einbau des Filters auch schon ?
Kann man den Filter egal in welcher Position einbauen oder ist dort einer vorgegeben ? 

Das Unterdruck bei dir herrscht verwundert mich jetzt ein bischen. 
Saugt das System irgendwo Luft ? Hast du alle Verschraubungen festgezogen, nicht das du eine vergessen hast, ist mir mal passiert. 
Ich würde die Pumpe solange voll laufen lassen, bis es luftfrei ist und dann erst drosseln und den Pc gelegentlich etwas schütteln während des Befüllens.
Ich weiss von meiner Wakü das es ca. 4 Wochen dauert bis das System komplett luftfrei ist.
Liegt aber bei mir am AGB (Koolance, würd ich mir kein zweites mal kaufen) , da der sehr schlecht entlüftet und die zwei Laing-Pumpen steuern eben den Rest bei.

Wie lange hast du das Wakü-System alleine laufen lassen ?
Ich lasse zum Beispiel den WaKü-Kreislauf ca. 1 Tag  laufen bevor ich den Pc in Betrieb nehme.
Nach dem Prüfen der Temps wird er bei mir mit Prime95 und Furmark etwas maltretiert  
Ist die Verschlauchung noch so wie im Sysprofil ??


Mfg
ludscha


----------



## razzor1984 (14. Mai 2012)

ludscha schrieb:


> Hattest du das Problem vor dem Einbau des Filters auch schon ?



Nein! Davor hatte ich nur ein akutes DF-Problem. @ 80Hz ~ 20 -30 Liter/H
Das war aber den vielen 90grad-Winkeln geschuldet



ludscha schrieb:


> Kann man den Filter egal in welcher Position einbauen oder ist dort einer vorgegeben ?



Können schon nur ist das HAF-X mit Radis voll gestopft, mir ist leider keinen andere Einbaupostion ersichtlich.
Weißt du vielleicht eine eleganter Lösung? 




ludscha schrieb:


> Das Unterdruck bei dir herrscht verwundert mich jetzt ein bischen.



Ich war auch total perplex, als ich den AGB-Deckl nicht auf bekam, musste ich mir meine Arbeitshandschuhe zur hilfe nehmen. Diese weisen eine raue Gummierung auf, dadurch war anschliesend genug Grip vorhand. Kaum waren ein paar Umdrehung vorüber, zischte es und es wurde wirklich Luft angesaugt ......



ludscha schrieb:


> Saugt das System irgendwo Luft ? Hast du alle Verschraubungen festgezogen, nicht das du eine vergessen hast, ist mir mal passiert.



Alles ist bomben Fest auch die Schnellkupplungen werden immer gechecked ^^ Was mir als mögliche Fehlerquelle einfällt, ist der Filter weil er ja auch nur bis zur hälfte voll ist - siehe vorigem Bild 
(Nur sollte der ja zu 99.999999% dicht sein und ich kann mir dort nicht vorstellen,dass genügen Luft durch die Dichtung reinkommt ^^ - In einer Waku, herrschen ja max 2 Bar)


ludscha schrieb:


> Ich würde die Pumpe solange voll laufen lassen, bis es luftfrei ist und dann erst drosseln und den Pc gelegentlich etwas schütteln während des Befüllens.
> Ich weiss von meiner Wakü das es ca. 4 Wochen dauert bis das System komplett luftfrei ist.
> Liegt aber bei mir am AGB (Koolance, würd ich mir kein zweites mal kaufen) , da der sehr schlecht entlüftet und die zwei Laing-Pumpen steuern eben den Rest bei.



Mir kommt es so vor, dass mit höherer Pumpenfrequenz, ich mehr Luft ins sys bekomme.
Tortur ist dann BF3 wenn Zeit ist 



ludscha schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du das Wakü-System alleine laufen lassen ?



3 Stunden - Dichheitsprombe reichen mittels externem NT  



ludscha schrieb:


> Ist die Verschlauchung noch so wie im Sysprofil ??
> ludscha




Das sind mal ganz neue / aktuelle Bilder von der neuen Verschlauchung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nassa (15. Mai 2012)

Alter, was hälst du eigentlich von Kabelmanagement?


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Mai 2012)

nassa schrieb:


> Alter, was hälst du eigentlich von Kabelmanagement?


 Wenn du nen 140er+360er+200er eine AS-XT, Koolance schnellkupplungen, einen AS Filter + nen HEATMASTER drinnen hast und wirklich VIEL VIEL Schlauch dann geht dir der PLATZ aus  
Wenn man es genau nimmt is das HAF-X schon zu "klein"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2012)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> (Nur sollte der ja zu 99.999999% dicht sein und ich kann mir dort nicht vorstellen,dass genügen Luft durch die Dichtung reinkommt ^^ - In einer Waku, herrschen ja max 2 Bar)



Eher 0,2 bar.
Setzt sich die Luft eigentlich im AGB ab?


----------



## L-man (15. Mai 2012)

der Unterdruck könnte entstehen wenn du das System bei recht hoher Temperatur geschlossen hast, wenn das Wasser dann abkühlt zieht es sich zusammen und du hast grade wenn du recht viel Volumen hast einen UNterdruck.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Mai 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eher 0,2 bar.
> Setzt sich die Luft eigentlich im AGB ab?



Von alleine fast nichts, erst wenn ich händisch die Luftblasen in Richtung AGB drücke ......
Hier mal ein paar Bilder zu veranschaulichung, wo die Luftansammlungen statt findet:

Im unterem Bild sieht man (schwarze Makierung) dass sich Luft im AGB zulauf befindet. Diese geht nur extrem langsam in den AGB hinein, man muss schon selbst hand anlegen......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der Schlauch, der direkt zum Pumpen einlass führt, weil dort immer die größte Luftblasenansammlung vorzufindet ist nehem ich an ,dass es ein Problem mit dem Filter gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmals wie ich den, Filte eingebaut habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






L-man schrieb:


> der Unterdruck könnte entstehen wenn du das System  bei recht hoher Temperatur geschlossen hast, wenn das Wasser dann  abkühlt zieht es sich zusammen und du hast grade wenn du recht viel  Volumen hast einen UNterdruck.



Wäre durchaus möglich, mein Wasser wird  jetzt unter BF3 nicht wärmer als 32 Grad .....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2012)

Normalerweise gleicht die Flexibilität der Schläuche die Volumenschwankungen mehr als aus. Wenn dadurch wirklich Luft gezogen werden sollte, müsste das System so "offen" sein, das bei erneuerter Erwärmung auch was rauskäme.

Aber das die Luftblasen bei 50 l/h nicht weiterwandern wundert mich. Das sind doch 8 mm ID, oder?


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Mai 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Normalerweise gleicht die Flexibilität der Schläuche die Volumenschwankungen mehr als aus. Wenn dadurch wirklich Luft gezogen werden sollte, müsste das System so "offen" sein, das bei erneuerter Erwärmung auch was rauskäme.
> 
> Aber das die Luftblasen bei 50 l/h nicht weiterwandern wundert mich. Das sind doch 8 mm ID, oder?


 
Jopy sind 11/8er, war eh ne kluge Wahl weil bei dem Durchmesser er wirklich extrem schwer knickt. Also dicht ist das System, anfänglich habe ich einmal nachgekippt, jedoch ist das normal. Wenn ich ein Leck habe dann merke ich es am DF 

Die Luftblasen enstehen ja immer wieder neu, genau das is ja extrem paradox. Fakt is es kommt irgendwie Luft ins system, oder es ist irgendwo eine Luftblase die immer nur portionsweise "abgebaut" wird.

Hier mal ein BSP - Bild von den Luftblasen im Filter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Hab den Filter jetzt gerade raushängen, dadurch Füllt sich der Filter nun vollständig........


----------



## mmayr (15. Mai 2012)

Ist die Öffnung des AGB wo das Wasser zur Pumpe rinnt vollständig unter Wasser, oder kann da Luft angesaugt werden?


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Mai 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Ist die Öffnung des AGB wo das Wasser zur Pumpe rinnt vollständig unter Wasser, oder kann da Luft angesaugt werden?


 
Jetzt hab ich ihn, eben wegen dem Unterdruck offen, ich schraubs wieder zu .....
Der AGB ist - siehe Bilder nur zu 50% voll, theoretisch könnte da schon Luft angesaugt werden.
Edit: AGB-Deckel ist wieder zu 100% zu  
Glaub jetzt heißt es mal, abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## ludscha (15. Mai 2012)

Naja was mir so nicht ganz zusagt ist die Art deiner Verschlauchung ,zuminest was die Reihefolge und Montage der Radi`s betrifft.
Sieh dir mal meine Verschlauchung im Sysprofil an und du wirst sehen das ich z.B.: den Mora mit den Anschlüssen zur Seite hin montiert habe 
und mit dem Wasser von unten in den Radi gehe.
Habe ich aus den Gründen so gemacht, da sich der Radi dadurch fast selbst entlüftet und sollten die Pumpen ausfallen, habe ich immernoch eine Zwangskühlung.
Ich hätte den Filter so montiert das das Wasser von unten in den Filter Strömen muss und nicht liegend.

Einen Verdacht hab ich schon, wo die Luft herkommen könnte.
Meine Vermutung ist das sich die große Luftblase im 360er Radi sammelt da der liegend mit den Anschlüssen nach unten im Case Montiert ist, 
was ein schlechteres Entlüften zur Folge hat.

Zum anderen hab ich mir extra ein externes NT für die Pumpen gekauft damit ich den Kreislauf auch ohne Pc laufen lassen kann zum Entlüften.
Ab wann Nach dem Befüllen drosselst du deine Pumpe ??


> Der AGB ist - siehe Bilder nur zu 50% voll, theoretisch könnte da schon Luft angesaugt werden.


Ja könnte möglich sein .
War bei dem AGB eine Anti Cyclone dabei ?


Mfg
ludscha


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Mai 2012)

ludscha schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Filter so montiert das das Wasser von unten in den Filter Strömen muss und nicht liegend.


Ich überleg eh schon, wo ich noch den Filter unterbringen könnte.....
Tipp vielleicht??



ludscha schrieb:


> Einen Verdacht hab ich schon, wo die Luft herkommen könnte.
> Meine Vermutung ist das sich die große Luftblase im 360er Radi sammelt da der liegend mit den Anschlüssen nach unten im Case Montiert ist,
> was ein schlechteres Entlüften zur Folge hat.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, vorm Filter hatte ich keine Problme mit Luft im Kreislauf, nicht mal schüttel hab ich müssen. Da reichten 3 stunde im Entlüfungsmodus(XT) und das System war Luftrei..........



ludscha schrieb:


> Zum anderen hab ich mir extra ein externes NT für die Pumpen gekauft damit ich den Kreislauf auch ohne Pc laufen lassen kann zum Entlüften.
> Ab wann Nach dem Befüllen drosselst du deine Pumpe ??



Ich benütze auch ein externes NT, welches jedoch von einem Festplattenkitt stammt 
Also i.d.r lass ich das ganze System immer ~ 1 Woche auf volldampf rennen. Später wird dann  die XT auf 65 - 70 Hz gedrosselt .



ludscha schrieb:


> War bei dem AGB eine Anti Cyclone dabei ?



 Phobya 'Balancer' 150 - dort ist eine antiverwirbelungs Technike verbaut ^^


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. Mai 2012)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, vorm Filter hatte ich keine Problme mit Luft im Kreislauf, nicht mal schüttel hab ich müssen. Da reichten 3 stunde im Entlüfungsmodus(XT) und das System war Luftrei..........


 

meine erfahrung mit filtern (ich hab nen extrem feines filtergewebe bei mir) das sich vor dem filtergewebe eine recht lange zeit luft sammelte, dieses wird dann durch das gewebe gedrückt (immer mal wieder ein wenig luft ...) wodurch gaaaaaaaaanz gaaaaaaanz kleine luftbläschen durch den kreislauf wandern, die sich am höchsten punkt (im radi) gesammelt haben und beim nächsten start des pc vom radi dann wieder zum filter gewandert sind... , das ganze hat knapp 2 monate gedauert bis es endgültig weg war und trat nur bei höhem durchfluss auf, bei niedrigen werten reichte der so nicht aus um diese mikroblasen am filtergewebe zu erzeugen, ausserdem hatten sie die chance sich im agb zusammenzuschließen, bei höherer strömngsgeschwindigkeit gabs für die miniblasen kein halten mehr vorm radi .....


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Mai 2012)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> meine erfahrung mit filtern (ich hab nen extrem feines filtergewebe bei mir) das sich vor dem filtergewebe eine recht lange zeit luft sammelte, dieses wird dann durch das gewebe gedrückt (immer mal wieder ein wenig luft ...) wodurch gaaaaaaaaanz gaaaaaaanz kleine luftbläschen durch den kreislauf wandern, die sich am höchsten punkt (im radi) gesammelt haben und beim nächsten start des pc vom radi dann wieder zum filter gewandert sind... , das ganze hat knapp 2 monate gedauert bis es endgültig weg war und trat nur bei höhem durchfluss auf, bei niedrigen werten reichte der so nicht aus um diese mikroblasen am filtergewebe zu erzeugen, ausserdem hatten sie die chance sich im agb zusammenzuschließen, bei höherer strömngsgeschwindigkeit gabs für die miniblasen kein halten mehr vorm radi .....


 

Genau das passiert bei mir, mittlerweile hab ich den Agb bisschen zur Seite gedreht, dadurch ist der Biegradius nicht mehr so groß und die Luftblasen kommen jetzt direkt in den Agb.
Wie du genau beschreibst, tritt dies erst bei höherer Pumpenfrequenz auf (~80hz).
Hattest du auch Probleme mit Unterdruck im System?
Wie soll ich jetzt weiter vorgehen ? einfach @ 85hz es weiter rennen lassen und zuwarten?


----------



## ludscha (16. Mai 2012)

Ich würde sie solange mit Vollgas laufen lassen bis das Sys luftfrei ist und mal ordentlich heizen ( Prime95+Furmark).

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2012)

Wenn du nochmal basteln willst, könnte es unter diesen Gesichtspunkten lohnenden sein, den Filter direkt hinter der Pumpe einzubinden. Da ist die Chance am geringsten, dass noch einmal eine größere Luftblase hineinwandert und zerkleinert wird.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. Mai 2012)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hattest du auch Probleme mit Unterdruck im System?
> Wie soll ich jetzt weiter vorgehen ? einfach @ 85hz es weiter rennen lassen und zuwarten?


 
kein unterddruck problem bei mir, vermute auch eher wie andere schon gesagt haben das das befüllen bei höherer temp stattfand und dann sanken die temperaturen, also nen thermisches ding, wenn nichtmal der druckausgleich passiert, kannste immerhin froh sein das sie (luft)dicht ist 

ich hab sie besagte 2 monate mit max frequenz laufen lassen wenn rechner an war, dannach war die große blase im filter verschwunden, hatte aber in der zeit auch immer son leises plätschern in der ohren, das verschwand dann komplett mit der luftblase, nun ist mein kreislauf atm luftfrei, brauchte halt seine zeit 

btw, das problem trat bei mir jedes mal auf wenn ich die kühlflüssigkeit ablassen musste, da dann halt auch wieder viel luft reinkam .. 

filter sitzt bei mir als letzte instanz vor dem agb, vielleicht sollte ich beim nächsten mal ablassen den filter, wie ruyven meint, direkt hinter die pumpe hängen, ka ...


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Mai 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du nochmal basteln willst, könnte es unter diesen Gesichtspunkten lohnenden sein, den Filter direkt hinter der Pumpe einzubinden. Da ist die Chance am geringsten, dass noch einmal eine größere Luftblase hineinwandert und zerkleinert wird.


 
Genau an dies habe ich auch schon gedacht 
Denke auch ,dass durch den starken /Druck -Sog der feinmaschige Filter die Luftblasenbildung fördert , eine XT @ 85 Hz hat ja schon ganz schön Leistung 
Schau ma wann wieder mehr Zeit zur Verfügung steht  spätestens dann Anfang Juli ^^



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> kein unterddruck problem bei mir, vermute auch eher wie andere schon gesagt haben das das befüllen bei höherer temp stattfand und dann sanken die temperaturen, also nen thermisches ding, wenn nichtmal der druckausgleich passiert, kannste immerhin froh sein das sie (luft)dicht ist
> 
> ich hab sie besagte 2 monate mit max frequenz laufen lassen wenn rechner an war, dannach war die große blase im filter verschwunden, hatte aber in der zeit auch immer son leises plätschern in der ohren, das verschwand dann komplett mit der luftblase, nun ist mein kreislauf atm luftfrei, brauchte halt seine zeit
> 
> ...


 
Sollte es wirklich nicht besser werden dann wird hoffendlich der Umbau Abhilfe schaffen


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Mai 2012)

Mal so nebenbei, verschlauch mal vernünftig, das ganze sieht ja bei dir aus wie Nudelsalat, das für nur 50l/h auf die AS bekommst mit den bisschen Radis ist mir rätselhaft.

Hab MoRa3 + 420er + dfm+ GPU + CPU dranhängen und locker 90l/h.


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Mai 2012)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei, verschlauch mal vernünftig, das ganze sieht ja bei dir aus wie Nudelsalat, das für nur 50l/h auf die AS bekommst mit den bisschen Radis ist mir rätselhaft.
> 
> Hab MoRa3 + 420er + dfm+ GPU + CPU dranhängen und locker 90l/h.


 
Ich weiß selber nicht warum der DF so schlecht ist(Denke die ganzen Winkeln im sys sind drann schuld, vorallem der 200er ist m.m der "Haupschuldige")^^ - Denke ,dass sich vielleicht Dreck in der CPU abgesetzt haben könnte!
Zum Thema Verschlauchung^^ Möcht jetzt nimanden zu nahe treten, aber ihr habt fast alle externe Radis, meins ist zugepflastert(intern) + die Koolance Schnellkupplungen 
Mir geht schlichweg der Platz aus. Sicher könne man es noch ein bisschen eleganter machen und den 200er anders einbinden, aber wird genause "Nudelhaftig" ausschauen.....

Wenn das Half-X mal weicht, setzt ich auch auf nen MORA 

EDIT: Mein AC-Filter ist leider undicht(@ the moment ausgebaut) PN: AN wasserman habe ich schon geschrieben
EDIT2: Neuer Ansprechpartner ist jetzt AquaHero ^^
        Weil mir eine Muffe fehlt (Schnellkupplung  ) habe ich einen Sperrhahn als Muffe, quasi zweckentfremdet. Da is der DF sogar nur bei 35 L/H bei ~ 85 HZ also nur mehr WTF......................

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/img20120520222659.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/img20120520222254.jpg/


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem filter ist schade, besser Verschlauchen klappt schon, man Brauch nur etwas mehr Zeit.

Zu viele Winkel kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen.
Hab 5x90c,
2x45c
Der Rest sind gerade.


----------



## L-man (23. Mai 2012)

ich denke auch nicht das der  niedrige Durchfluss an den 90° Winkeln liegt ich habe selber 10x90° Winkel, 3Radis (360+240+120), DFM, CPU, GPU, Aquacomputer Filter im System und "nur" eine Inno HPPS+ und komme auf 60L/h.

Man kann durchaus auch in einem kleineren Gehäuse alles gut unterbringen inkl. Kabelmanagement. Meines ist sogar noch etwas kleiner und ich finde es sieht recht ordentlich aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmayr (23. Mai 2012)

Ich hab 3 240er Radis, Hk3, AquagraFx im Kreislauf und mit der XT Ultra auch nur 50 - 55 L/h! Kein einziger Winkel ist verbaut! Allein die Innoprotect hat den Durchfluss um 5 l/h verringert. Alles doppelt und dreifach gespült! 

Hab den Kreislauf dann mal kurzgeschlossen: nur 2 Radis und keinen Kühler im Kreislauf --> Durchfluss  Viel höher! Denke, dass die Kühler extrem bremsen! 

Somit kann dein Durchfluss durchaus passen!


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Mai 2012)

L-man schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann durchaus auch in einem kleineren Gehäuse alles gut unterbringen inkl. Kabelmanagement. Meines ist sogar noch etwas kleiner und ich finde es sieht recht ordentlich aus.



Das Hauptproblem ist der 200er, der seitlich montiert ist.Die Kolance-Schnellkupplungen sind wirklich 1a Spitze, verbrauchen aber wiederum extrem viel Platz.
Ich warte mal ab und hoffe, dass die Reperatur des AC - Filters nicht all zu lange dauert. Wahrscheindlich sind nur die Dichtungen der Absperrhähne defekt.......
Wenn alles passt, wir die Verschlauchung neu geplant 



			
				mmayr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab 3 240er Radis, Hk3, AquagraFx im Kreislauf und mit der XT Ultra auch nur 50 - 55 L/h! Kein einziger Winkel ist verbaut! Allein die Innoprotect hat den Durchfluss um 5 l/h verringert. Alles doppelt und dreifach gespült!
> 
> Hab den Kreislauf dann mal kurzgeschlossen: nur 2 Radis und keinen Kühler im Kreislauf --> Durchfluss  Viel höher! Denke, dass die Kühler extrem bremsen!
> 
> Somit kann dein Durchfluss durchaus passen!



Wenn der Acfilter 100% dicht ist und ich neu verschlaucht habe hoffe ich auf über 50 h/l ^^


----------

